# Retriever Professional Kennels?



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

I am looking at buying 5 kennels for the backside of my shop. I was originally going to buy Behlen Country Kennels, but I found the Retriever Professional Kennels on Tractor Supply for about half the price. Does anyone have experience with these? Here is the link: 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/doc-bob-professional-kennel-10-ft-l-x-5-ft-w-x-6-ft-h


----------



## Kona dawg (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the behlen and they rusted out in a year to the point they were in 2 pieces. Behlen came and actually replaced them all for free but the new ones did the same thing. These kennels were under roof and on concrete. Good service but junky kennels. I know thats not the ones you were asking about but you mentioned them.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

oneshotlu said:


> I am looking at buying 5 kennels for the backside of my shop. I was originally going to buy Behlen Country Kennels, but I found the Retriever Professional Kennels on Tractor Supply for about half the price. Does anyone have experience with these? Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/doc-bob-professional-kennel-10-ft-l-x-5-ft-w-x-6-ft-h


71 customer reviews to read through on TSC website. Plus free shipping to local store and at 300.00 you could buy one then decide if you want 4 more.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 4 run setup of Professionals going on 3 years. Work well for me. Only thing I suggest about the Professionals is to set the feet of the kennels on pavers, they tend to rust/corrode well before any other part of the kennel if they sit in water. The pavers will keep them high and dry. I have buddies with the painted Behlens and they're very disappointed in the quality for the money.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

Go Mason kennels all the way. You won't be disappointed and they last for years.


----------

